# reno on new to me trailer



## Elessar (Dec 28, 2011)

I've just purchased a used two horse slant load bumper hitch and the rear door seals are just beginning to fail. One of the seals on both the back doors are beginning to split and crack. I'd like to replace them pretty soon but I can't find anything like them. I was wondering if anyone here had replaced the seals on their trailer might be able to suggest *somewhere I might find this seal.* Pictures to follow...


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Much of what you replace with can be generic one size fits all or manufacturer specific but you can google your trailers particulars and be given many places where those replacement parts can come from.
If you see the rear door seals leaking chances are all seals are compromised so look carefully before placing a order as not all places ship free but many do...shop carefully.
🐴...


----------



## Elessar (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## Elessar (Dec 28, 2011)

These pictures are from both inside and outside. The major weather seal along the edge of the two doors that face each other when the doors are close are beginning to fail. You can see where I've pulled slightly on the seal and it's splitting. I'm shopping for having trouble finding a replacement.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Looks like dry-rotting and just age...
If it is in that spot, anyplace you have any type of weather protection seals I would replace...
Windows of all kinds, doors everywhere, roof hatches_ {sometimes cheaper to replace the entire thing as they sun-damage and fall off}_, tack compartment doors....if it moves it often has a gasket of some sort...time to replace is worth protecting your things and making for a quieter ride for the horse with good weather-stripping in place.
🐴...


----------



## Elessar (Dec 28, 2011)

I found the gasket seal call Flap Seal online, manufactured by a company named TrimLok. Now I just gotta find a retailer so I don't have to buy several hundred feet since I only need about 20 feet. I've found an online retailer that sells this seal but it's a wonder that etrailer.com doesn't. I've suggested it to them as a new product...item number 6B100B7X1/8A


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I would suggest doing some independent research before you spend your $$.
I'm skeptical that it is as fantastic as they write of or more companies would be carrying the product in their inventory...
E-trailer is picky in what is sold through them as they stand behind what they sell...

Make sure you have glowing accolades from several places and yes, there should also be grumping consumers as no product works for every application every-time....
Do some of your own homework before spending and "regretting".....
Good luck.
🐴...


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

Hi Elessar

I can't help you with specifics, but there are two places I can suggest where you might look for a suitable substitute.
For a retail store, probably your best bet would be Ace Hardware.
On-line, try McMaster Carr. If it exists, they probably list it in their catalog . . . But as far as _finding_ it, patience and persistence are virtues  
Good Luck!

Steve


----------

